# A Challenging Endurance Goal



## DaveLeeNC (Jan 12, 2011)

Story ? Ironcowboy

This guy plans on doing 50 Ironman Triathlons in 50 days across all 50 states. If he does that I would be impressed, but I would be more impressed if he did it wearing a 50 pound swimming suit, riding a 50 pound bicycle, and wearing 50 pound running shoes. What a wimp 

dave


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

It might be nice if he spent time with his 5 children and wife right. Childhood obesity in Utah isn't especially an issue outside of poverty and race and socioeconomics. I don't get it. Nice to be him.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

He's just about done from what I understand.

If you need another person to follow, there's Fat Guy Across America. He's on a quest to lose weight, since he's 40 yrs old and over 500lbs or so. He wants to improve his health and save his marriage.

Though, after reading the most recent post in his journal, I'm not so sure how this is gonna go. It's a long list of everything he ate at one stop! But he's already dropped 60 pounds in the first couple weeks or so.

He had to stop to replace a bike whose rims were bent. He should have a custom bike IMO, not sure why he's using a regular bike.


----------

